# Rack Ovens



## chefps (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Chefs, I am looking for a Double Rack Oven for my new kitchen. I have been using a Revent and though I am satisfied with it, the maintenance cost is too high because there is one company that has the monopoly on it install & service. There is an opportunity to go with a different brand and I was wondering if you could share your opinion on good rack ovens and any pros & cons. MIWE? Baxter? Doyon? My baker thinks MIWE is the way to go but I would appreciate opinions from the community before making a decision.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

I've had problems with Baxters over-heating and ruining croissants and other laminated doughs. High heat causes the dough to collapse since it cooks from the outside in rather than the inside out. Hobarts have been great in my experience.


----------



## chefps (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

Capricciosa said:


> I've had problems with Baxters over-heating and ruining croissants and other laminated doughs. High heat causes the dough to collapse since it cooks from the outside in rather than the inside out. Hobarts have been great in my experience.


Uhh. You do know Baxter ovens ARE Hobart ovens.

My baxter oven's have been wonderful to our scratch made danish and croissant and puff items. So much better than the Fish ovens


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Since when does anything cook from the inside out?


----------

